# sshfs file corruption

## zeroclip

Hi, 

Recently i needed sshfs for something and i installed lufs and fuse. I mount with lufis. I can browse the remotly mounted fs. But if i try to transfer files over 1mb i get currupted files. If i use ftpfs instead it works. But i really want to use sshfs. 

Is this a know problem or what? Thanks.

----------

## JPMRaptor

If you're just using sshfs to transfer files around you're probably better off using scp instead.

----------

## m00dawg

You could also use sftp.

----------

## Gherald

I use "shfs"  (emerge shfs) with absolutely no problems, and it is one of my favorite tools.

Another great way of transfering files over ssh that many people don't know about is:

```
rsync -a -e ssh /some/local/path user@server:/some/remote/path

(or vice-versa)
```

----------

## zeroclip

shfs works very well thanks alot  :Smile:  And thanks for the rsync tip. Very usefull  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gherald

Also, be sure to read drobbin's keychain stuff if you haven't already.

It begins with a somewhat technical intro to RSA/DSA encryption which may or may not interest you, but after that first part it becomes a very nice guide on how to use key based auth + keychain.

----------

## Voltago

For completeness, sshfs-fuse should be mentioned which eliminates the need for the lufis bridge.

----------

## Gherald

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> For completeness, sshfs-fuse should be mentioned which eliminates the need for the lufis bridge.

 Yeah, that one is on my list of "things to try once I come across info on its benefits"... in the meantime, sshfs-fuse is masked while shfs isn't, and that's good enough for me  :Wink: 

----------

## frilled

 *Gherald wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*   For completeness, sshfs-fuse should be mentioned which eliminates the need for the lufis bridge. Yeah, that one is on my list of "things to try once I come across info on its benefits"... in the meantime, sshfs-fuse is masked while shfs isn't, and that's good enough for me 

 

One of those benefits might be that it'd be actually working nicely with a 2.6.14 kernel, which shfs does not yet (as of today) ...

----------

## tuxmin

My two cents.

I tried both, shfs and sshfs-fuse with gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r1. The second is far superior regarding stability. While shfs wouldn't survive an IP change on my router (DSL) and somtimes even crash my system, a cp over sshfs-fuse continues without a hicks after a few seconds! I tested this on a 1,2GB download (one file).

Hth, Alex!!

----------

## frilled

Does it use identical options (meaning: can I use it as a drop-in replacement and keep my fstab unchanged)?

Edit: Well, I found out. Not so great not to have mount.sshfs around, so no mounting from fstab unless one creates a wrapper first :/ Otherwise it seems to be nice.

----------

## frilled

Also, sshfs-fuse seems to leak substantial amounts of memory after a couple of days. Not funny.

----------

